# Urgent Emergency : Partner in Hospital in Paris



## kevinindubai (Sep 12, 2015)

Hello Expatforum and members,

My girlfriend/partner is in France, and is a french national, and she just had a severe allergic reaction and is in emergency room in a hospital in Paris. 

I need to see her immediately. Is there any special concession I can avail, or requests I can make to get a quick visa. My Nationality is Indian, 23 years old, and I work as a Business Development Manager in Dubai. I just graduated from IE Business School in Madrid, but, my Schengen Visa unfortunately expired on July 25-2015.

I am losing my mind as I cant be there with my partner when she is emergency room due to my nationality which makes the visa process very long.

Please advise me on the best course of action, and thank you for reading.

Best Regards,

Kevin


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Maybe it's an idea to call the French consulate. Honestly speaking, I don't think they will be able to help you much since you are not married.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your partner, but I think, by the time you get your visa, it's likely she will be home. Good luck with your application.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

Italian Embassy gives visa within 3 days, that the fastest among all European countries in Dubai. You can get dummy tickets and hotel reservations online, then fly to Paris, no questions asked.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Sunder said:


> Italian Embassy gives visa within 3 days, that the fastest among all European countries in Dubai. You can get dummy tickets and hotel reservations online, then fly to Paris, no questions asked.


Oh so is this how people get into the UK (il)legally..


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

iggles said:


> Oh so is this how people get into the UK (il)legally..


For the UK, you still need a UK Visa.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

iggles said:


> Oh so is this how people get into the UK (il)legally..



Schengen visa or no Schengen visa makes not an single iota of difference regarding entry to the UK. The UK is not party to the Schengen Treaty. The quote is irrelevant to the thread or legality of entry into the UK.

Schengen Visa Countries List - Schengen Area


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Roxtec Blue said:


> Schengen visa or no Schengen visa makes not an single iota of difference regarding entry to the UK. The UK is not party to the Schengen Treaty. The quote is irrelevant to the thread or legality of entry into the UK.
> 
> Schengen Visa Countries List - Schengen Area


My bad let me rephase it.

Is this how you get to EU legally, then get on a bus to Calais, then claim for aslyum to the UK. :noidea:


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

iggles said:


> My bad let me rephase it.
> 
> Is this how you get to EU legally, then get on a bus to Calais, then claim for aslyum to the UK. :noidea:


I don't get it. He just wants to go visit his girlfriend in hospital. Why would you think that he wants to go to the UK illegally by hopping on a train at Calais?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Just remove the gf element from the post. Brand new poster, asking how to get to EU immediately and how to get around laws, just as Germany allows thousands into EU easily. 

Or I am wrong he was in Spain, then moved to Dubai, yet has a gf in France, who is a French National. Maybe they met in Spain or here in Dubai and she went home for a holiday. All to convenient 

Maybe I am becoming to cynical.


----------



## kevinindubai (Sep 12, 2015)

Well thanks for the response, Seems like I was over reacting, she just got discharged, but apparently it was an anaphylactic shock (due to some gmo's or steroid chicken, god knows), that luckily, got treated just in time. 

Fortunately, I am highly educated and have enough savings, that UK needs to pay me to ever migrate there. Canada is my choice for legal migration as they are giving me a passport, if I do decide to work there for 3 years

Did'nt know that Indian's suddenly became aslyum seeking refugees. Our country is doing fine mate!

Thanks for the response people, feel kinda silly now, especially as i spammed the french consulate/ embassy all night (LOL), but dont give a ****, as the love of my life is A-OK!!


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

kevinindubai said:


> Well thanks for the response, Seems like I was over reacting, she just got discharged, but apparently it was an anaphylactic shock (due to some gmo's or steroid chicken, god knows), that luckily, got treated just in time.
> 
> Fortunately, I am highly educated and have enough savings, that UK needs to pay me to ever migrate there. Canada is my choice for legal migration as they are giving me a passport, if I do decide to work there for 3 years
> 
> ...


Good to hear she is doing fine. Is your name really Kevin though?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Glad all is well - but on a serious note, she really needs to identify what she ate or came into contact with to give her the anaphylaxis.
Reason being that in most serious allergies - each subsequent reaction becomes more serious.
She will have already proabably had reactions before - like rash around mouth, itchiness, stomach upset etc.
If she is already at the level that gets her hospitalized - then she has a serious allergy and needs to consider tests and getting an epipen to carry at all times.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## kevinindubai (Sep 12, 2015)

True that steve, she basically (her doc) said the same thing. Its trial and error for now, as this was her first ever major reaction. She has asthma and a minor allergy to pollen, but, this was probably due to some processed food, she is carrying some emergency meds though, and is going to convert to gluten free, pro-organic yada yada..

@Froglet
I know a small % of Asians (Indians, Pakistani, Bangladeshis etc.), tend to be ashamed of their desi/"terrorist"/hard to pronounce names especially when they are based overseas, and refer to themselves differently for whatever logical reasons. Eg. James Caan/ Nazim Khan (google him). 

I was born into the oppressed Catholic/Christian minority in India, so yes, "Kevin", albeit extremely common, is my real name  Wish, I had a proper Indian name though, my Irish sounding name does not help at all when networking with ignorant people (majority) in India


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

kevinindubai said:


> True that steve, she basically (her doc) said the same thing. Its trial and error for now, as this was her first ever major reaction. She has asthma and a minor allergy to pollen, but, this was probably due to some processed food, she is carrying some emergency meds though, and is going to convert to gluten free, pro-organic yada yada..
> 
> @Froglet
> I know a small % of Asians (Indians, Pakistani, Bangladeshis etc.), tend to be ashamed of their desi/"terrorist"/hard to pronounce names especially when they are based overseas, and refer to themselves differently for whatever logical reasons. Eg. James Caan/ Nazim Khan (google him).
> ...


I'm happy your girlfriend is fine Kevin. I'm even happier with your responses to some ignorant comments on this thread. 

Iggles, you are WAY TOO PARANOID!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

kevinindubai said:


> I was born into the *oppressed Catholic/Christian minority *in India, so yes, "Kevin", albeit extremely common, is my real name


Really? 
Don't really want to get into a debate here, but that is over the top. I studied in a privately run catholic school all my life. Have lots of friends who are Christians. This is the first I have ever heard of it. 

Anyways, good that it worked out.


----------



## kevinindubai (Sep 12, 2015)

rsinner said:


> Really?
> Don't really want to get into a debate here, but that is over the top. I studied in a privately run catholic school all my life. Have lots of friends who are Christians. This is the first I have ever heard of it.
> 
> Anyways, good that it worked out.


Well, basically a good portion of India at some period of time, decided to kill all the Christians/Catholics who were converted by the colonizers, 2-3 generations back, mainly stemming from post colonial hate i guess. We reminded them of their persecutors (in religious ways?). Anyways, We were forced to flee, dirt poor (majority) to Goa and places in Karnataka, and Maharashtra (which is why you find most of the Catholics/Christians there only), so as to avoid persecution. Even now in terms of raw numbers, Christian/ Catholics are a small % of the population in India. 

In a country where things run on red tape bureaucracy, vastha and community loyalty from the bottom to upper management , leads my community, in general to have no options except survive overseas away from home. 
Strangely enough, within 1-2 generations, we are pretty successful on average, given our humble and poor beginnings..even though my own community, from what, I have gathered from my dad, was diminished to a mere 1000-2000 people at one point from like 50,000. ( Not sure on numbers here)

Most of the Christians you met in school, have probably no idea on their own personal and cultural heritage, its not something, many people choose to be aware off due to various reasons. Official Amnesia is a very easy thing in India, when it comes to matters like this. 

Not really surprising, considering I only bothered researching my own heritage at 17-18, when I went to study in the United Kingdom for Engineering. Again, I am sure these facts are 80-90% accurate, from what me and my Dad have researched. But, if you are interested, you are free to do your own research, and enlighten me on any inaccuracies


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

kevinindubai said:


> Well, basically a good portion of India at some period of time, decided to kill all the Christians/Catholics who were converted by the colonizers, 2-3 generations back, mainly stemming from post colonial hate i guess. We reminded them of their persecutors (in religious ways?). Anyways, We were forced to flee, dirt poor (majority) to Goa and places in Karnataka, and Maharashtra (which is why you find most of the Catholics/Christians there only), so as to avoid persecution. Even now in terms of raw numbers, Christian/ Catholics are a small % of the population in India.
> 
> In a country where things run on red tape bureaucracy, vastha and community loyalty from the bottom to upper management , leads my community, in general to have no options except survive overseas away from home.
> Strangely enough, within 1-2 generations, we are pretty successful on average, given our humble and poor beginnings..even though my own community, from what, I have gathered from my dad, was diminished to a mere 1000-2000 people at one point from like 50,000. ( Not sure on numbers here)
> ...


I am from a a state where the Christian population is double the national average (and it is nowhere close to the West of India). They are as poor or as well off as any other community. My wife's uncle converted to Christianity when he married his wife, and her cousins have grown up as Christians. That's not to say it makes me an authority on the topic, but I am definitely not coming in cold. 

Anyways, this discussion is irrelevant to the topic, and I do not think my research (since I disagree with your read of Indian history) or arguments one way or the other will change your mind. 

If you think you are better off outside of India than within India (by the way, if you take a survey, most likely >90% of the Indians regardless of community may share the same view) good for you. But there is a big difference between someone forced to leave their homes, and someone who chooses to live away from home.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

would just add that if your girlfriend ever comes here, make sure she gets her supply of epipen's along with her... 

the ******s are very hard to come by in this part of the world... and if by luck you do find one, the expiry date on the sucker will be within a couple of months...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Could we all please get along? We are a couple of posts away from this thread being closed seeing as the OP has now got his answer.


----------



## hasni (Sep 9, 2015)

Sunder said:


> Italian Embassy gives visa within 3 days, that the fastest among all European countries in Dubai. You can get dummy tickets and hotel reservations online, then fly to Paris, no questions asked.


It is necessary for you to land in the same country of which you have Schengen Visa from.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

hasni said:


> It is necessary for you to land in the same country of which you have Schengen Visa from.


Hi,
Are you sure?
That never used to be the case.
I remember going on holiday to Brugges in Belgium with a non-UK passport holder.
We got their Schengen visa from the Belgium embassy in London then travelled in our car by Eurotunnel.
This ends up in France and we then drove from there to Belgium, without any visa issues.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

hasni said:


> It is necessary for you to land in the same country of which you have Schengen Visa from.


That's definitely incorrect.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

hasni said:


> It is necessary for you to land in the same country of which you have Schengen Visa from.


Incorrect, I have my Dutch Schengen Visa and have been to Brussels, Paris and Frankfurt, planning to go to Zurich soon.

In the order of applying if you are visiting many countries in the Schengen area,there are 2 rules, 

1)you need to apply to the country where you are going to live the most(no. of days).
2) If your stay is same in all countries, apply to your first country of visit.


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

hasni said:


> It is necessary for you to land in the same country of which you have Schengen Visa from.


No, that is simply not the case when a multiple entry Schengen visa is issued (which is supposed to be the default now - multiple entries with temporal validity restrictions). So long as there was no misrepresentation or concealment of material facts during the application process, and that there has not been a significant change in circumstances since the application, the visa continues to be legitimately valid to enter any Schengen state at any time during its validity.

In the case of a single entry visa, there is a narrower interpretation, and in that case it would be required to notify the issuing consulate of the change in plans (and not apply for a new visa). It would then be incumbent upon them to act to cancel the visa or not. It is not possible to apply for a second Schengen visa while an existing Schengen visa remains unused and valid.


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

iggles said:


> Maybe I am becoming to cynical.


I don't think your comments show you to be cynical, just ignorant. A lot of people (not least the OP who appears to be just past a personal mini-crisis) are taking the time to clarify a number of misconceptions on this thread which could help you learn more about the situation you are commenting on. Actually being able to understand the issues you are commenting on would make you seem more intelligent than your current use of throwaway one-liners.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

sm105 said:


> I don't think your comments show you to be cynical, just ignorant. A lot of people (not least the OP who appears to be just past a personal mini-crisis) are taking the time to clarify a number of misconceptions on this thread which could help you learn more about the situation you are commenting on. Actually being able to understand the issues you are commenting on would make you seem more intelligent than your current use of throwaway one-liners.


Intelligent iggles, an oxymoron if ever I've heard one.


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

Sunder said:


> Italian Embassy gives visa within 3 days, that the fastest among all European countries in Dubai. You can get dummy tickets and hotel reservations online, then fly to Paris, no questions asked.


Actually, the French are probably among the most enlightened of the Schengen states when it comes to issuing expedited visas. I have had personal experience (not in Dubai) of getting them to issue emergency "territorial" visas both on-the-spot and also on weekends in legitimate cases. 

While a Schengen visa requires clearance from the SIS system (which is invariably where any processing delay takes place), all Schengen states also reserve the right to issue "territorial" visas that restrict travel only to the country of issuance, but which don't require an SIS check.

The key is to find the right person (at the Embassy/Consulate, and not at VFS) who is empowered to make the decision to issue this visa. Once he/she agrees, the French bureaucracy can be surprisingly quick and efficient.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Intelligent iggles, an oxymoron if ever I've heard one.


nahh I just don't trust anyone says. There is always a hidden motive, just gotta figure it out.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

hasni said:


> It is necessary for you to land in the same country of which you have Schengen Visa from.


Definitely incorrect.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

msbettyboopdxb said:


> Definitely incorrect.


Officially ... yes. Unofficially... YMMV.
Once you apply for Schengen visa, you also submit your itinerary. So if you apply for SV at Italian consulate, you have to present them a ticket to Italy.
So if you get a visa from Italian consulate, and decide to go to Germany instead, without any proof of going to Italy afterwards, you CAN be denied entry into Germany by customs/police, even with a valid visa. German customs can claim either that your visa is not valid, or that you've lied during application.
And Italians are known for their lax approach to visas and customs. A friend-of-mine goes there a lot, and sometimes they don't even check my *his *passport.


----------



## tcs (Sep 10, 2015)

You don't, but ...


----------

